# EMBRYO LOOSING CELLS AT THAW



## Blossom2324 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello,

I am after a bit of positivity after having my two day 3 embryo's thawed on Thursday.

Both were a grade 2 when frozen, however on thawing one last 2 cells and went from a 8 cell down to a 6 cell and the other lost one cell and went from a 8 cell to a 7 cell.

has this (or anything similar) happened to anyone else??

Positive and negative stories much appreciated, just want to know if we have any hope??

Thanks

Blossom x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It's not uncommon for embies to lose cells during the thaw process but many will continue to divide (cleave) and grow so nothing to worry about.  The embies are extremely fragile so may lose cells during the freeze/thaw process, that's why most clinics only freeze top quality embies to ensure they're strong enough to survive and then if do lose a cell or 2, that this won't cause any problems.

If the clinic didn't believe there was a chance then they wouldn't replace them   

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

My clinic say they are still viable as long as they don't lose more than 50% - mine both lost cells, one went from 7 cell to 6 cell and the other from 6 to 3, but as both losses were within 50% margin we could use both. I haven't tested yet so don't know if they've been successful, but as Minxy said if there isn't a chance the clinic would not use them.

Lots of luck     

Bluebell x


----------



## Blossom2324 (Mar 26, 2010)

Natasha,

I have replied to you on my other thread....thanks for your advice, i will try to be more positive   

Bluebell - Your embryo's sound similar to mine honey, what you have said makes me feel so much better. I thought i heard that embies thawing with 50% or more cells were viable, but wasn't sure.

i'm so negative already. When do you test Bluebell?? i test 3rd Sept..

Would love someone to come forward who had had a successful outcome...that would really cheer me up!!!

How is the 2WW bearing up for you so far

Blossom xx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Our OTD is 31st August but I don't think I'll be able to hold out till then!!! Am praying so hard for a positive outcome but getting scared now
How's it going for you? x


----------



## Blossom2324 (Mar 26, 2010)

Bluebell,

Our OTD is 5th sept, but like you i won't be able to wait that long either.

A friend of mine found a really good article for me, which was a study done on pregnancy rates following embies transfered that had lost cells.
I will try put the link up for you (don't laugh but not really sure how to post links?)

Do you have any symptoms etc? its far too early for me, but i feel alot better after reading the article and i'm sure you will do too.

Will try post it now....do you know how i can post a link?
When you get onto the link click to download the pdf document

love

Blossom xx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Blossom
There should be a hyperlink button when you post a reply for you to add a URL, the one with the world on it.
I've had a bit of an ache in lower abdomen, which started around the time implantation should have been happening so I'm hopeful it was that. And the hormones!!! I've been so positive but today the hormones have got the better of me! 
Hope things are ok with you, look forward to reading that article.
Bluebell x


----------



## Blossom2324 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Bluebell, hopes this works and you get the article!!

let me know if you get it hun.

The pains you had do sound like they could be implantation pains!!!!
http://www.springerlink.com/content/m7380h1636r113n6/
Stay positive honey     

Blossom xx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------

